# # of subs



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

whats your choice?


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

3-8"s


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ramondvw)*

i was going to do 4 15s but thats just rediculous


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

3 twizzles is the muh'fuggin dizzle. I had 3 10W6's with a 1000w Rockford and it knocked nice and tight. best setup I ever had. eff boom.


----------



## Wheel Man (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

What I have heard is that 12's get more bass then a 10 but 3 10's might be louder (that is if we are talking all the same type of speaker) and that 15's tend to not to sound as good as 10's and 12's.
I had a single sony explod 10 in my toyota truck (soon to be put in my new jetta) and it had a better "quality sound than some duel 12 combos I have heard, but the 12's get way more bass.
And make sure that the box you use is _made to the spec_ of your subs, it will sound way better if it is. But I say go with 3 10's you'll get enough bass and it will sound good too, ask the guys in the audio forum about box "style" it can also play a big part in how it sounds


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (Wheel Man)*

I have two tens. Its great, I listen to a lot of fast stuff and the 10's have the perfect rebound. They can boom too when I put in the tech. They aren't loud outside the car but very loud inside. So if you want attention for your boom I wouldn't suggest this setup. It keeps me very happy though.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was going to do 4 15s but thats just rediculous[HR][/HR]​on this board i used to go to, there was this guy who had one of the old mini coopers (60's style) with 4 15's and like 3000w.. now that must pound







very tiny car
myself i'll be doing 2 idq 12's w/ 1150w


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

i had two 12" too much room, now have 1 15"







im ALMOST done with the fibergass in the spare well. probally have it done tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS 2.0T (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

4 8's perfect solution for every kind of music


----------



## 96jetta (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

I'd say 1 15 .. I've got 2 15s and they sound awesome


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

1 10 incher... plenty of bass for me.. i actually hadda turn it down.. guess ima wuss.. but i just like my music really clean... not necesarily concerned about people 3 blocks away being able to hear it


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (vwcruisn)*

depends how hungry i am. usually just one will fill me up. i like the chicken cutlet ones.


----------



## Lobstrosity (Feb 28, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (bad GLS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4 8's perfect solution for every kind of music







[HR][/HR]​erm... you don't know music or speakers, then. 8s cannot rumble or reverberate like a larger sub. But then a larger sub does not have the speed to punch as quickly as an 8... 
I have a single 12" dual voice coil sub. I've had it for a few years now, and it has never disappointed me in its response.


----------



## Don't Have One (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (Lobstrosity)*

Lob- I also have 1 dual voice coil 12" aluminum cone sub and I love it! It sounds a lot better then some of my friends set ups I've heard with 2 12's in a bandpass box or 2 sealed 10's. 
-Nick
edit- btw Lob what kind of sub do you have?


[Modified by Don't Have One, 7:53 AM 8-9-2002]


----------



## Lobstrosity (Feb 28, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (Don't Have One)*

Exactly. 1 is all you need. Mine's a Rockford Fosgate... and don't even talk about bandpass boxes, those are just plain nasty.


----------



## Don't Have One (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (Lobstrosity)*

The bandpass box is not even the worse part about his set up!







....2 12" Sony's are filling it up... now that is NASTY!
-Nick


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (Don't Have One)*

I had 2 10" soundstream SPL's w/a Memphis 1000d and hit 149db....if you're into that sorta thing


----------



## latazyo (May 21, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

I had two audiobahn 12's and a 1200w audiobahn amp, that pounded to beat hell in the back of the Jetta, but it was just two heavy
I'm going to wait for a stereo now, maybe go with one twelve in a fiberglass spare tire enclosure sometime in the future


----------



## jrmstr33 (May 13, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (latazyo)*

I have ONE 10 in MTX Thunder 6000 series powered by an MTX 4202 amp. 
Best setup I've had. It's has the PERFECT amount of bass needed for the music i listen to. (rap/hip-hop)...
I can still hear the lyrics behind all that thump!










[Modified by jrmstr33, 12:53 AM 8-9-2002]


----------



## Skillz (May 4, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (jrmstr33)*

2 - 15" DVC Kicker Comp VR's , powered by Alpine v12's ..... Juuuusssst the right amount of bass for me...


----------



## villageidiot (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (N2ThaRed)*

2 10in. kicker soloberics. they have 2 types 2olm and 4 olm. go for the 4 olm. they are the same price. i have never heard hit harder than those. go here for good carftsmanship and quality work.
precision sound 
4200 chino hills parkway, suite 665
chino hills, ca 91709
909-393-1200


----------



## vw_4ever (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

Here is a PIC when I was doing SPL 4 15's







but I decited I would rather have my car back to stock inside. Now I just run 1 15 witch is plety for me.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (vw_4ever)*

holy crap.. that GTI setup is nuts...
i just got single 12" kicker comp in bandpass box, complete w/ "DOHC VTEC" sticker on it








yeps, got it from my civic friend. gave him my old 5" autometer monster tach (had to get rid of that thing)


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (III)*

i just finished building my fiberglass enclosure and false floor.
just have 2 10" kicker comp vrs running off a jbl 600.1


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (zero.)*

3 - JL W6's







- and 3, yes count that 3, burnt up Orion Colbalt 2x400's


----------



## Mojoban (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: # of subs (JTiberiVR6)*

1 10" Bazooka and some kick butt 6x9's, thats plenty and sometime to much for me man.


----------



## robbo (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

4 8"s are great
2 10"s can be heave
one good 12" in a sealed, molded fiberglass box with alot of power> priceless


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (robbo)*

2 12" boston acoustics subs in a sealed box powered by phoenix gold zx600ti amp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vw valance, 11:53 AM 8-9-2002]


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (vw valance)*

just an Excelon 815


----------



## Pone (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (VolkSchnell-GTI)*

telling you right now.. i am a bass freak.. i get it from my brother. if you want a nice pound and not put too big of a dent in your pocket, 2 12's are the way to go.. i have 2 12''JL's and a 900 watt Lanzar amp, and it hits nicely. i still have the stock speakers in my jetta, and they scream. never ever get 8's in your car.. yea its cool to stuff 4 of them in your car, but you must remember, whether you have a jetta or gti, the trunk (or hatch) is very big, meaning a lot of air space.. 8's will not do much for ya, and 10's can do the job nicely, but 12's are def the way to go in any MKIII VW... of course 15's are very very nice (plan on poppin 3 of those in my trunk by december), but if you dont want to go too overboard, 2 12's should do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Count_Blah (May 11, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (Pone)*

I'm very pleased with my 2 PPI Pro PowerClass Flat Piston 12's.. and they're Carbon Fibre too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Running of a PPI PC2600se2. in a sealed enclosure for better accuracy.. they are buried in the trunk of my Jetta behind my plush VW pleather seat and amp rack.. if I had a GTI I'd probably run 2- 10's


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

Gut the interior line it in crushed velor and airbrush a montuzuma on the hood!!!


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

ive got 2 12" jl audio w3s and a kenwood 600 watt amp in a bandpass box. it sounds good and rocks my car but i cant put the amp up more that 3/4 power cuz the bandpass box sucks. its tuned to a special frequency. i need a nice closed box then ill really be shakin my cars arse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pone (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (snuffyboy3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive got 2 12" jl audio w3s and a kenwood 600 watt amp in a bandpass box. it sounds good and rocks my car but i cant put the amp up more that 3/4 power cuz the bandpass box sucks. its tuned to a special frequency. i need a nice closed box then ill really be shakin my cars arse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​hey man, def put your JL's in a sealed box asap... JL's and Kicker's are not made to be put in a bandpass.. wont hurt the sub (i believe), but once you put them in a sealed box, you will def _feel_ the difference


----------



## GTIVrScott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (snuffyboy3)*

I have 1 IDQ 12"
But if I had my choice right now, It would have to be 3-8 or 10" JL W7's, there frikin beautiful. 
Still haven't heard much better than the 3 jl set up


----------



## HavocRacingVW (May 14, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (snuffyboy3)*

I have 2 12's in a sealed box with a MTX amp and I am happy with it. A local dubber here has 6 15's in a MK3 4dr golf. Very Very LOUD!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (HavocRacingVW)*

1 12 or 2 10s always worked the best for me. The quality of the box is the most important.
You know I have been trying to sell a 2 ohm 12" Kicker Solobaric in a sealed box since the day I signed on to this place...someday a vortexer will take it off my hands....


----------



## vw_bug_owner (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (simple)*

everyone does bass... use your money on the motor.


----------



## Black94GLX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (vw_bug_owner)*

quote:[HR][/HR]everyone does bass... use your money on the motor.[HR][/HR]​For a lot of us, the car is the only place we can always play music as loud as we want. Some of us just like music more than others.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

I am running 2 10's, and they are all the bass I need for my car...


----------



## Don't Have One (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (Black94GLX)*

"For a lot of us, the car is the only place we can always play music as loud as we want. Some of us just like music more than others."
Couldn't have said it better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HavocRacingVW (May 14, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (Don't Have One)*

Music is my life.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (Don't Have One)*

I run 1 11"







No need for lotsa bass. Just good bass. 
I've run 2 15", 1 15", 4 15", 2 12", 3 10", 2 11", 6 10".... you name it. 
And I like my current setup best







(Well ok there's nothing in it right now, but I got the stuff ready to go)


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (LostBoyScout)*

I used to install custom setups and you don't need a lot to be loud. I have hit 140+ DBs with only 2 10s. Right now I have 2 4 OHM Dual Voice Coil Audiobahn tens in a fiberglass false floor. The subs are flipped uypside down to shoe off the Chrome carriage and I have a simple Soundstream Rubicon 502 amp. The subs are wired down to 2 ohms to match the amp and they BANG. Nobody believes that all I have is 2 tens.
Put it this way. The subs FLEX the 1 inch thick MDF that tops the box. Too bad I cracked the fiberglass this weekend, now they sound like ass....


----------



## 2pointslowgtizzy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (lowandslow)*

im runnin a ppi pc250 bridged to 1 rf 12". i listen to everything from classic rock to hardcore drumnbass and i got no complaints!


----------



## koston (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (2pointslowgtizzy)*

Just a heads up to the dubbers in need of car gear. 
SoundDomain.com
1800.597.9776 ext 231 and you can buy your gear from me! I'll be talking with the owner next week about trying to setup a vortex discount if there is interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And I vote 1 10" in a gti, 2 12"s in a jetta


[Modified by koston, 12:32 PM 8-9-2002]


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (koston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a heads up to the dubbers in need of car gear. 
SoundDomain.com
1800.597.9776 ext 231 and you can buy your gear from me! I'll be talking with the owner next week about trying to setup a vortex discount if there is interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And I vote 1 10" in a gti, 2 12"s in a jetta
[HR][/HR]​www.thezeb.com is the way to buy your gear. Plus it's cheaper to begin with!


----------



## Pone (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (GTIVrScott)*

if your gonna get JL W7's, you would only need 2.. those things are amazing..i had the privelage of hearing four of those in my bro old car (oldsmobile aurora, yep pure luxury, but now hes got the 337), and let me tell you, you cannot breathe.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (Pone)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to online sales of high end car audio.


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to online sales of high end car audio. [HR][/HR]​Exactly......I want to pay 600 dollar for a Sub and have the cone ripped during shipping.
The W7 has the lightest cone, a toothpick could go through the plastic. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (LostBoyScout)*

I recently put 1 10" Perfect in my hatch and it pounds pretty effin good


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

2 10" Kicker Solobarics...great response and clarity and loud as heel.


----------



## theonyxegg (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (lowandslow)*

Depends where you shop, when I ordered my 10" Brahma from Ampmanaudio.com it came shipped in a wooden frame, it took a screwdriver and 10 minutes to get it out. By and by the comment about some subs being quicker and not being able to make as much bass, the only variables are really sensitivity, power handling and linear stroke of the woofer. I've heard 18s that were just as tight sounding as any 8, they just were horribly ineffcient so took a tremendous amount of power. Fact is, it's all how much air you move, doesn't really matter what's doing it. 
Anyway, very happy with one 10" with 1200 watts, sounds better than most 2 12"s I've heard, course just about everyhting around me is crap anyway.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (theonyxegg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Depends where you shop, when I ordered my 10" Brahma from Ampmanaudio.com it came shipped in a wooden frame, it took a screwdriver and 10 minutes to get it out. By and by the comment about some subs being quicker and not being able to make as much bass, the only variables are really sensitivity, power handling and linear stroke of the woofer. I've heard 18s that were just as tight sounding as any 8, they just were horribly ineffcient so took a tremendous amount of power. Fact is, it's all how much air you move, doesn't really matter what's doing it. 
[HR][/HR]​Haha, talk about far from the truth. There's a lot more variables than that, young jedi.


----------



## G-Laddy (May 23, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (LostBoyScout)*

I ahve two 10" in my hatch. Sounds great for what I listen too. Nice and punchy.


----------



## Spraw_kit (Aug 8, 2002)

Rockford power - single Alpine RD12 in a sealed box. cooks well in my cabrio (in a sealed trunk space) a second RD12 would round it out nice. Just remember - watch your crossover points so that you aren't trying to reproduce freqs that aren't doable with the size of sub you are using. Power loss and eventual damage will occur - also remember that you have to have the air to move if you want to reproduce some serious lows - watch the size of box you stuff your subs in. Two twelves will suck ass if the sealed box dosen't have the capacity of air required!


----------



## programmer311 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (Spraw_kit)*

I got 2 12"s in the back of my jetta, audiobahn that is... and a 800w legacy amp.
mAtt


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (programmer311)*

33 cm (13") Focal Polykevlar Sub


----------



## SHyland (May 9, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

2-10's


----------



## M34speed (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ramondvw)*

My vote is for 1 12". There is a thin line between cool & classy/ trashy. You dont want to sound like the guy I heard yesterday. He was rolling a caddie with white wall tires and hydraulic shocks. Thats not the image you want right? A 12" in the right box puts out pleanty of bass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A 12" is not only enough bass.. but pleanty quick for all your quick beats.


----------



## GLmercy80 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

I got 2 diamond audio 8's and they rock in a fiberglass box! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

3 jl 12w6's and old orion 2100hcca


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (GLmercy80)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got 2 diamond audio 8's and they rock in a fiberglass box! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I have 1 10" Diamond Audio,Sounds decent for now...More things are in store though!


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (Jettaboy_1)*

rip out the system and listien to your engine purr (sorry never had the money for a system, I'm just jelous+ I've been up for 36+ hours and can't spell


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (theonyxegg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Depends where you shop, when I ordered my 10" Brahma from Ampmanaudio.com it came shipped in a wooden frame, it took a screwdriver and 10 minutes to get it out. By and by the comment about some subs being quicker and not being able to make as much bass, the only variables are really sensitivity, power handling and linear stroke of the woofer. I've heard 18s that were just as tight sounding as any 8, they just were horribly ineffcient so took a tremendous amount of power. Fact is, it's all how much air you move, doesn't really matter what's doing it. 
Anyway, very happy with one 10" with 1200 watts, sounds better than most 2 12"s I've heard, course just about everyhting around me is crap anyway.[HR][/HR]​18s as tight as 8s...don't think so. 18s are just made for pure short duration large DB bass. there is no way they are as "tight" as any 8.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

I've got one 10 in a sealed box
infinity perfect 10, it's pretty good,
and it aint too heavy so I can push it
around the back when I need to
fold the seats and cram stuff in the back
....anyone have that stealth box?
What size sub can fit in that...?


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

Ok... i have one 11" focal utopia in my dubb. i love it. best sub i have ever had. but after reading this forum, man.... some of you dont have a clue. i haave been involved in mobile audio for about 10 years now. I know this is not a car audio forum, but some of you need to be corrected. here goes:
Quote:
What I have heard is that 12's get more bass then a 10 but 3 10's might be louder (that is if we are talking all the same type of speaker) and that 15's tend to not to sound as good as 10's and 12's.
truth-- if you are talking the same series sub witht he same paower, just in differetn izes, then yes, as the sub gets larger, the bass gets deeper... more surface area means more air to push. so if you have three 10's, you have more surface area moving than one 12. 15's are larger, so they hit lower, but hy don't move as quick, meaning the lower bass may sound "sloppier"
quote 2:
"4 8's perfect solution for every kind of music 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
erm... you don't know music or speakers, then. 8s cannot rumble or reverberate like a larger sub. But then a larger sub does not have the speed to punch as quickly as an 8... "
truth: see the above response.... it also depends on box size, ported, sealed, etc... you can make 8's sound like a 10 even a 12...the box can make a HUGE difference
quote 3:
ive got 2 12" jl audio w3s and a kenwood 600 watt amp in a bandpass box. it sounds good and rocks my car but i cant put the amp up more that 3/4 power cuz the bandpass box sucks. its tuned to a special frequency. i need a nice closed box then ill really be shakin my cars arse 
truth: jl's can be in a band pass box, but they most deifnately are not made for it. jl builds their own band pass enclosures (they did in the past, and they are bringing them back), but i would NOT recommend dropping them into jsut any old enlosure. it DOES over work a sub when you put it in one, an it can cause premature failure. also, if you are running a kenwood 729s amp (the one that says 600 watts on it) you are way underpowering those subs. which model do you have?
quote 4http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to online sales of high end car audio.... 
i agree. i used to buy all my stuff online because ithought i was getting a deal....until it came around time to deal with any warranty issues. most good, high end audio is not authorized to be sold on the web. you can take a big loss. if you purchase something from an unauthoirzed dealer, he most certainly obtained it by a method known as transhipping. if the distubutor or shop is busted by the manufacturer, you can kiss any chance of getting anything warranteed. i have shut down 3 sites myself for selling kenwood excelon online ( i know i will at least get flames for this from you guys)... its cool to get it cheaper...just make sure you know what you are getting and why you are getting it cheaper.
quote 5: 
Depends where you shop, when I ordered my 10" Brahma from Ampmanaudio.com it came shipped in a wooden frame, it took a screwdriver and 10 minutes to get it out. By and by the comment about some subs being quicker and not being able to make as much bass, the only variables are really sensitivity, power handling and linear stroke of the woofer. I've heard 18s that were just as tight sounding as any 8, they just were horribly ineffcient so took a tremendous amount of power. Fact is, it's all how much air you move, doesn't really matter what's doing it. 
truth: ampman didnt ship you your sub that way, your Brahma came shipped that way. if it didnt have a wooden frae it would drop throught the carboard. the new JL W7 comes shipped ina similar fashion... and what are you talking about... those are most certainly not the only three variables that give a woofer its characteristic response. there is so, so, so much more involved. the materials that make up the woofer itself (aluminum, carbon fiber, paper, hemp, "W", polypropelene, kevlar-- these materials do not perform the same way AT ALL). and "how much air you move" can be very dependent on "whats doing it" tight bass comes from small speakers, low bass comes from larget speakers... but it also depends on teh box size and type, how many woofers, etc... no, an 8 will not sound like an 18 at all.... but it isnt designed to.... that is phyics at work. 
hmmm...ok, now let teh flames begin. if i upset anybody with my responses, sorry...i am not trying to be rude. i just wanted to set some things straight. i used to think the same way as many of you have, and it is nice to get pushed into the right direction....







the world of mobile sound makes a lot more sense that way.








sound is subjective.... everybody likes things just a little bit different.
Sean 
Custom Sounds, St Louis


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (koston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a heads up to the dubbers in need of car gear. 
SoundDomain.com
And I vote 1 10" in a gti, 2 12"s in a jetta
[HR][/HR]​ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osiris (May 24, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

One 12" sub, done properly, provides more than enough bass for our cars. Unless you are Db dragging, than you are going to want about 10 with about 5000 watts of juice.


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: # of subs (osiris)*

2 12" PG XS subs... friggin pounds if need be, otherwise sound great...
Look like this


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (Fahrfrumluzin)*

I'm fine with a single 12" sub. Usually a club on white, with a lotta lettice and mustard. Not to into all the other stuff. And yes, I do collect the stamps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (Mightymouse)*

1 15"


----------



## BlackieVR6 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (JollyRoger)*

I was really happy with my new rockford stuff... I always ran 2 12`s from eclipse, to kicker, and for the price I was way excited with my bottom barrel single RF 12... HF I think (new stuff not the old stuff). I mean it was like $115 and had a nice rubber screw cover and all. The biggest thing that impressed me was the sound. I had it pointed to rear window in a single custom sub/amp rack dealy, with a 400w crossfire amp. I usually kept things low but on occasion my stupid friends would ask me why I only ran one 12... well Id crank her up and they would usually see why haha








Kyle


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (osiris)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One 12" sub, done properly, provides more than enough bass for our cars. Unless you are Db dragging, than you are going to want about 10 with about 5000 watts of juice.[HR][/HR]​Contrary to popular belief, One ten has hit IIRC 169.8 db. Ya don't need 10 subs to achieve High SPL's.
Also I have 3 10W6's. 1 Blown, and 2 operational. None of my system is installed seeing I removed it from my previous car and have been deciding what I want to do for a system in the Corrado since Nov. '01.


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 1:43 AM 8-12-2002]


----------



## monsoon-bad (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

I will have but 1 10" sub Basslink Infinity.
It's a family car, what can I say.
It also has Infinity Kappa components and 2 other amps.


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (monsoon-bad)*

I just installed a Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.1 in my Neon (I know it's a dubber forum but I can only afford one dub right now and the wifey drives that one) and it is more than I need for sure. Anyone who installs more than a single sub with 350W RMS is wasting money/time/energy/trunk space.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

What about 4 - 12s? Not anymore - that was for World Finals last year, but 2 - 12s right now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

3 10s.. best combo for decent SPL.. excellent SQ


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

What numbers are you hitting with those 3 10s?


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

They are currently ina 5th order bandpass.. I have never had an SPL reading done.. but it is safe too assume they are doing about 140+ (my guess is like 143) but I could be wrong on that.. they may be doing more than that... I am leaning on rebuilding my setup.. the 5th order sounds great with alot of rap and techno music but when switch over to different types of music the bass gets to be a little boomy and unnatural.. been putting my thoughts together on what my nest setup should look like and so far I have come up with..
Sealed enclosure setup to fire through the rear deck.. which would require major cutting and customization to get them in there.. 
Ported enclosure setup to fire the subs into the cabin with the port going through the rear deck..
Sealed Enclosure subs firing in the tradional sense rear firing..


----------



## vdubsmitty (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

Just bought a Excelon 12 dual voice coil. Just need an amp now any suggestions? It has 2 sets of gold plated connectors. So I'm guessing its a 4 Ohm? RMS-300w, Peak-1200w. Thinking about an 800w kenwood amp for $300.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (vdubsmitty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just bought a Excelon 12 dual voice coil. Just need an amp now any suggestions? It has 2 sets of gold plated connectors. So I'm guessing its a 4 Ohm? RMS-300w, Peak-1200w. Thinking about an 800w kenwood amp for $300.[HR][/HR]​In the wrong box you'll kill that sub. I would suggest a JBL BP300.1, Maybe even a BP600.1 in the right box.


----------



## penner2k (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (lowandslow)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
18s as tight as 8s...don't think so. 18s are just made for pure short duration large DB bass. there is no way they are as "tight" as any 8.[HR][/HR]​actually he is right.. its all about your mid range speakers.. but even 12 inch subs wont sound that great without proper midbass/midrange speakers..
I would take 18's over 8's any day.. the 8's wont play those lows like the 18's will but the 18's will be able to play fine into the 70hz area where your midrange speakers take over.. just give the 18's the power they need and they will sound awesome and keep up with any type of music..


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the wrong box you'll kill that sub. [HR][/HR]​Actually in the wrong box you'd kill most any sub.....which is why, unless you're sure you know what you're doing it actually is worth going to a shop and having it done.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## penner2k (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

you'll only kill a sub by putting it in the wrong box if you give it too much power for its size.. or if you make a ported box and tune it too high and play low notes.. but that can be fixed with a subsonic filter


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (penner2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you'll only kill a sub by putting it in the wrong box if you give it too much power for its size.. or if you make a ported box and tune it too high and play low notes.. but that can be fixed with a subsonic filter
[HR][/HR]​Ummmm - actually you'll kill a sub ALSO by giving it too little power and asking the same of it as you would with the right amount of power, just like you'll kill a sub by putting it in an incorrectly built box, and no - i'm not talking about a minute difference from what is correct either.....I'm talking about a semi-big difference.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## penner2k (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

only ways you can kill a sub are by feeding it a bad signal and having it distort or by not letting the sub cool properly (which also has to do with a clipped signal)


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (penner2k)*

wow...lots of discussion.... there are actually many way to kill a sub and everybody who said a way is correct. too little power causes failure, to much power will thermally overload the speaker, the wrong box can cause the speaker to move too much or too little... a foot through the cone... now that is one nobody mentioned.
sean


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (veedubb8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow...lots of discussion.... there are actually many way to kill a sub and everybody who said a way is correct. too little power causes failure, to much power will thermally overload the speaker, the wrong box can cause the speaker to move too much or too little... a foot through the cone... now that is one nobody mentioned.
sean
[HR][/HR]​Exactly - there are MANY WAYS TO KILL A SUB - not just one or two....penner2k....


----------



## penner2k (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

uh heat and a manufactures defect are the only way to kill a sub..
too little power is a myth.. you cant kill a sub with too little power unless you are sending the sub a clipped signal and cause teh voice coil to get too hot.. too much power can kill the sub but it will need way too much power to do that as long as your giving it a clean signal (for example I know a guy that gives his Type-R's 650 watts RMS all day long and they are fine.. they are rated at 300 watts RMS)
I guess the wrong box could kill the sub if you dont adjust how much power you are giving them..
so I guess their are many ways.. but they all come down to heat..


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (penner2k)*

Christ man - do some research - ask some professionals - giving a sub too little power and asking the same as you would other wise of the sub will kill it - of course it all comes down to heat - that's like saying "everything in the world comes down to carbon"...


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

word to that........








almost everything in the life of any car audio compnent comes down to heat (unless you dump your pepsi on it!)


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (penner2k)*

Too little power is NOT a myth. I have seen way to many idiots come into my shop with the kicker solobarics that they bought from me, wondering why they blew them with their "1800" watt legacy amp. Sending too little power to a sub will force the sub to reproduce a distorted signal, which will warp and twist the cone and voice coil structure, and before you know it, you can use your nice 12" subwoofer as a second kitchen sink if you got a lot of dishes to do. The coil will tend to pretty much weld itself to the voice coil former, causing the "bathtub syndrome". 
Overpowering a sub will usually not cause the sub to fail, as I have seen JL Audio 12w3's take as much as 1000 watts RMS (four times the recommended) and not have problems, as long as the signal they are fed via the head unit, interconnects, and amplifier is clean. A good, high quality, properly installed system will last pretty much forever. It is the kids who pull up beside you at a stop light with their pyramid amps and super pro subs that end up blowing stuff up all the time, thinking that they can crank it up to show you up.
My favorite method for blowing subs, in an intentional way, is to plug it directly into a wall outlet. 120Volt A/C has a frequency of 60HZ, and sends about 3600 watts into a 4 ohm sub. At my shop, we like to call it a "60 HZ Chicken", a term we got from our Kenwood Rep. But keep this in mind: If you plan to do this to blow up your subs and get new ones under warranty, you are outta luck. The manufacturer, if they get curious and ambitious enough, can tell that this method was used to blow the sub, just buy the shear amount of deformation of the voice coil and the surrounding structure.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (SalemNHGreenGolf)*

lol - yeah - we did that once in the shop - being that it was a stereo shop we had plenty of blown subs at out disposal...so when we would get slow....we'd have some fun with the subs and the wall outlet....it's kinda cool to watch - but it doesn't work too well on the monster subs - it just breaks them in nicely for you....lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## penner2k (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (SalemNHGreenGolf)*

"1800" watt legacy amp"
obviously if you give the sub a crappy amp like that and max out the gains you'll blow it up.. what I meant when I said underpowering was a myth was that you cant take something like a good quality amp with the gains setup for no distorted signal and only give the sub 100 watts and blow it..
you CAN NOT blow a sub by giving it too little signal if it is clean..
I have talked to ppl that build speakers and I talked to them about that and they told me you can not blow a sub by underpowering it UNLESS you are giving it a distorted signal.. and even then.. if the Legacy amp is only really putting out like 300 watts RMS it wont matter how distorted it is you wont blow a good quality sub.. the reason they solobarics blew is cuz they suck.. I want to see that Legacy amp blow a DD 9915 or a Inhuman or a RE XXX even with a distorted signal..
it wont happen..


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (penner2k)*

JEASUS FRIGGING CHRIST MAN - give it up already....geezzz


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (penner2k)*

Alrighty then. Way to go for Penner2k! Good research, and good point. You Win.


----------



## witecap4u (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (witecap4u)*

Oh, forgot to mention.
I LIKE MATH

cs


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (witecap4u)*

I like beer!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (penner2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"1800" watt legacy amp"
obviously if you give the sub a crappy amp like that and max out the gains you'll blow it up.. what I meant when I said underpowering was a myth was that you cant take something like a good quality amp with the gains setup for no distorted signal and only give the sub 100 watts and blow it..
you CAN NOT blow a sub by giving it too little signal if it is clean..
I have talked to ppl that build speakers and I talked to them about that and they told me you can not blow a sub by underpowering it UNLESS you are giving it a distorted signal.. and even then.. if the Legacy amp is only really putting out like 300 watts RMS it wont matter how distorted it is you wont blow a good quality sub.. the reason they solobarics blew is cuz they suck.. I want to see that Legacy amp blow a DD 9915 or a Inhuman or a RE XXX even with a distorted signal..
it wont happen..[HR][/HR]​How about a AE 1600.1 or 3600.1 pushing it 20Hz Square wave? and correction You mean a DD9917a.


----------



## captainoblivious (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

Has anyone ever tried an isobarik configuration? I still have yet to hear one of those.
I've had many subs:
2 8's but I had a crappy amp so I'd like to give that another shot
1 12' that was great: loud and tight, to loud at times for a truck cab
2 10's which is the current configuration in my truck, love that one to. Will eventually be moved into the GTI
So far my favorite is the 2 10's.


----------



## vdubsmitty (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just bought a Excelon 12 dual voice coil. Just need an amp now any suggestions? It has 2 sets of gold plated connectors. So I'm guessing its a 4 Ohm? RMS-300w, Peak-1200w. Thinking about an 800w kenwood amp for $300.
In the wrong box you'll kill that sub. I would suggest a JBL BP300.1, Maybe even a BP600.1 in the right box.[HR][/HR]​I picked up this Kenwood amp off ebay for $150 http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-ejJCsTkGtaP/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=3&g=110&I=113KAC829+ 
I got it this week and it looks brand new. I'm gonna see about going to a local stereo shop to see if they'll hook it up to my monsoon sys this weekend. This amp puts out 300W Rms bridged, my sub is 300W RMS.


[Modified by vdubsmitty, 8:13 PM 9-6-2002]


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"
How about a AE 1600.1 or 3600.1 pushing it 20Hz Square wave? and correction You mean a DD9917a. [HR][/HR]​Wouldn't a 20HZ square wave be considered a distorted audio signal? no audio signal is square.
Oh and since I just seen this thread, I would have been chiming in since the beginning. 12s are the best way to go for quality and boom. Give a quality 12 a good clean amp and it will out pound a 10 any day, and sound just as clean. I voted 2 12's up top. Right now I have 1 JLW6 12" in a 1cu. ft. sealed box, running 3ohms to a PPI PC275 amp. Quality amp, quality sub, nice tight bass that goes low and when needed thumps hard. If I owned a Jetta and not a GTI, I'd go with more power and probably 2 12's. I will soon be goin with a 500/1 JL amp and a JLW6v2 in a 1cu. ft. sealed box. Should sound just as clean, but a decent amount louder!


----------



## wmccrorey (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

4, a/d/s/ RS8 8" subs in a 1.2 cu. ft. enclosure, registers a nice clean 136.6 db and takes up almost no space.


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (ToughGuy)*

1 10" High End sub w/ a high end amp, 4 ga, a cap (it was left over from last time, y not). Sounds clean, still pretty loud, and gets lower than my MTX triple 10 box. I'd almost like to think i've grown out of the HUGE bass, but then i've always been a rocker... still its fun to roll down the windows, let the Monsoon take care of the highs and let Infinty/MTX handle the bass that the Monsoon has NONE of.
But I'm still down w/ you SPL and Bassheads out there. I LOVED you guys when i was selling this sh*t.


----------



## ez.roller (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: # of subs (vwcruisn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1 10 incher... plenty of bass for me.. i actually hadda turn it down.. guess ima wuss.. but i just like my music really clean... not necesarily concerned about people 3 blocks away being able to hear it







[HR][/HR]​I couldn't have said it better. thats my setup. one MBQuart 10 and an alpine v12. Bass is nice and tight but still rattles vertabrae at high volumes.


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: # of subs (ez.roller)*

1 8w6. Just fills things out nice.


----------

